# meyers plow / Im on the fence



## JOE LP (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not sure where to post this. 
I just got a Meyers Snow Plow set up for my 94 Cherokee and am on the fence as to weather to keep it and use it or sell it. The thing is, the plow is 6yrs old but was only used the first year new, and then has been stored in a garage ever since. I have the plow mounts and all hooked up to my jeep and have actually used it dry in my driveway and all the functions work perfect. But I kinda have other projects going on that sure could use some money to finish.
So I guess I'm kinda wondering what a Meyers Plow setup would be worth if I decided to sell it all. I would only end up plowing my driveway with it and I can do that in 15min with a shovel so maybe you can see my point and reason for my post.
This plow has the up and down function with the tilt to left and right so its a full functioning plow setup. So lets here your opinions, comments or offers.
__________________


----------



## smithb0146 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would say keep the plow and do some other houses that are near you, depending on the size of the driveway you can make up a lot of that money pretty quick! But if you feel that its a waste of money and you could shovel it easy, than I would say sell it. If you have some people next door to you and they want someone to plow, then get 4 for 5 houses and you can get a lot of your money that way.:salute: payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

smithb0146 said:


> I would say keep the plow and do some other houses that are near you, depending on the size of the driveway you can make up a lot of that money pretty quick! But if you feel that its a waste of money and you could shovel it easy, than I would say sell it. If you have some people next door to you and they want someone to plow, then get 4 for 5 houses and you can get a lot of your money that way.:salute: payup


Exactlypayup


----------



## CMinNJ (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sell it to me!*

Im actively considering and looking for a used meyers plow to fit my 93 Jeep Cherokee as I dont want to spend the money for a new setup, but would like to have the little bugger do more then drive my kids around while its snowing. Got three other trucks and this would be a nice little backup plow for big storms or smaller properties. Heck maybe even get the wife out to do some plowing.

Opening bid at $ 800.00 and I'll come get it after you post some pictures to me. [email protected]

I'll keep watching for a reply.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

sell it and buy a snowblower if your only going to do your driveway.

Your neighboors will expect you to plow thier house for free so dont even put yourself in the situation.

If you go to sell the truck the new owner will not buy into the whole "I only plowed my own driveway" bit and your re-sale will hurt as a result.


----------



## CMinNJ (Dec 2, 2006)

Just wondering if you ever made a decison on the plow. Was it sold? Still on the fence? Winters over now and Ive got cash in hand. Just let me know.

CMinNJ


----------



## Karp2 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know this post is old but I am looking for a plow for my 1994 cherokee. Still have it ?


----------

